# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Reshat Agaj-njeriu i urtësisë

## fegi

Nga  Gëzim Llojdia


Kujtimet e Ismail Qemalit në gjuhën shqipe janë botuar jashtë Shqipërisë para 42 vitesh.Përkthyesi ishte Reshat Agaj nga Vlora,shkruan publicist I njour Dalip Greca, i cili ndërroi jetë në Kenosha të shtetit Wiskons dhe u varros në Detroit më 1981. Botimi u realizua në Kanada nga Shtëpia Botuse Harmoni Printing Limited. Libri është luksoz, me kopertinë të fortë. Në ballinën me ngjyrë të kuqe është shtrirë një shqiponjë në futurim. Libri ka 275 faqe, që përbëjnë kujtimet dhe 52 faqe plus, ku përfshihet parathënia, shënimi i përkthyesit, albumi dhe kujtimet personale dhe familjare rreth Ismail Qemalit nga Sefa Vlora, që në kohën e përkthimit të “Kujtimeve” jetonte në Romë. Në faqen e parë është vendosur shënimi:Përktheu nga Anglishtja Reshat Agaj. Libri ka dhe një album nga jeta dhe aktiviteti i Ismail bej Qemalit, ku mbizotërojnë fotografi të aktit të shpalljes së pavarësisë. Përkthysi ua kushton librin: “Dëshmorëve të atdheut, dëshmorëve të flamurit; atyre që ranë në çdo vend dhe në çdo kohë për Shqipërinë e lirë dhe të pavarur, për Flamurin e shenjtë të Skënderbe Kastriotit dhe të Ismail Qemalit”.Reshat Agaj asnjëherë nuk  e kam takuar. Përtej hapësirave të kalitura nga mjegullat ka shtegtuar  shpirti. Do të dëgjohet dhe ka për të rënkuar shpirti. Në të vërtetë sapo mbylla edhe fletën e fundit të librit :”Vëllai i pengut”  për të kuptuar qartazi disi karakterin ,udhë ngjitjet e zbirtjet dhe më  kryesore forcën apo të fshehtën, që ruan shpirti.Ky libër fillimisht filloi të botohej tek “Ylliria”, befasisht u ndërpre- thotë, Teki Gjonzeneli, ndërsa kur libri doli i plotë nuk u tha më asnjë llaf për të. Nuk dua të gjeje arsye por  kur e lexon këtë ditar kupton se : dora që e ka shkruar ka qenë mjeshtërore e një njeriu dhe personaliteti që ndër shqiptar tash e kanë marrë vesh se ai është edhe përkthyesi i kujtimeve të Ismail Qemalit. Mirëpo do të shqyrtojë disa veçori nga fletët e këtij ditari, që më mbresuan kaq shumë në ditët,  që e shkova nëpër duar. Ky libër i titulluar krejt ndryshe nga ditarët e kohë-luftërave të vështira më rrëmbeu  ngase edhe mënyra  e të shkruarit,cilësimi i detajeve,gjuha e përdorur dhe  për së fundi forca mistike e ëndërrimit përbëjnë një bosht numerik ku lëvizin dhe maten si në këtë kandar peshohen të gjitha njësit që e përbëjnë  rrëfimin. Reshat Agaj  një intelektualë i kohës,që mbylli sytë shekullin e shkuar,ishte i formuar në kapacitetet  treguese .Kohët në të cilët lënë gjurmë njerëzia janë të ndryshme. Ato nuk i ngjajnë njëra-tjetrës. Gjykimi shpesh i shtrembëruar  i figurave historike nga historianët bëhet sipas sentencës:Paraja blen orën,por jo kohën”.Ajo që iku e shkoi sillet sot si luzmë  por shpesh merret në  paragjykime të mbrapshta ngase kompetencat e historianëve  duket se sjellin gjithshka,në të vërtetë jo edhe aq shumë. Ky është një ditar  që  për nga mënyra e rrëfimit është i ngjashëm ,por dhe larg nuk nga  një roman biografik . Ka qenë e panjohur në vendin tonë kjo figurë  megjithë dritë-hijet q mund të kenë pasur por shqyrtimi i tyre bëhet realisht me muzgun e kohëve  në të cilat ai përshkoi jetën e tij. Rrëfimi është intrigues. Rrëfimi është interesant dhe të mbanë të mbërthyer nga fleta  e parë deri në  mbyllje të kapakut. Ka ngjarje që zgjojnë mjaftë interes. Ka  fakte dhe dokumente që  e bëjnë  të plotë rrëfimin .Ka një rrjedhojë kronologjike të ngjarjeve historike. Sjellë  me realitet gjithë pasqyrën e atyre viteve që kanë mbetur të pa zbardhura. Ditari i Reshat Agaj është dhe mbetet i veçantë për llojin e kujtimeve  që sillen në gjuhën shqipe për  këtë gjini pak të rrahur ,saktësisht aspak.Vetë misioni që ndërmerret  në zbulimin e lidhjeve ,fijeve,e gjithshka që mbante mërgata shqiptare në Evropë dhe më tej,përtej horizontit të oqeanit ka mbetur një mister i përhershëm. Shumë ngjarje brenda mërgatës shqiptare ende nuk shpleksur mirë .Shumë ngjyra e flamurë e që kanë lulëzuar brenda saj ende nuk dihen se cila dorë i kishte vendosur. Shumë vrasje brenda saj ende nuk kanë marrë rrugën e zbërthimit të vërtetësisë. Shumë pikëpyetje janë vënë padrejtësisht përmbi krerët e tyre lidhur me financimet,mënyrën e jetës ,ngjyrimin politik,infiltrimin nga shtetit  komunist. Kjo mërgatë ,që  gjendej e shpërndarë në perëndim ishte gjithsesi një çorap një lëmsh,  ku brenda saj gëlonin gjithfarë  mërish zënkash, idesh,vrasje,ideale, konsekuenca, pra një orbitë ku rrotulloheshin hallet  e shqiptareve  në mërgatë, larg dheut të tyre nga ku kishin lerë.2. Po ti marrim dhe ti shfletojmë me radhë kapituj e këtij ditari shfaq këta personazhe interesante.Kapitutj janë si gurët e një murri,nga i pari tek efundit në sira.Nisin te kapitulli i parë Ramica ime.Reshat Agaj ashtu si edhe më parë Ago Agaja tek lufta  eVlorës përshskonë vëndëlindjen.Fshati ku  unë erdha në këtë botë është bashv në qnëdër të Labërisë së Vlorës..Me këtë kapitull zë fill jeta e një njeriu të ngjizur  në Labëri ,një katund mes dy majave të malevev Tartara dhe Cikë,ai shkoqur thotë se rrezet ediellit i kishte parë në marisn e vitit 1914.Reshat Agaja bënë një shpjegim të qartë lidhur me toponimin e fshatit Ramicë.Komisioni që u ngrit në kohën e mbretit Zog për të ndryshuara emrat me kuptim të huaj sllav dhe turk e riemëroj Ramaj. toponomastika shqiptare, që  mo*rën në vështrim: emrat e qyteteve, emrat e rrje*dha*ve të ujit, maleve, shkëmbinjve, luginave etj., që shpjegohen përmes zhvillimit fonetik të gjuhës shqipe dhe po ashtu paraqesin një shtresë të lashtë të toponimisë që nga koha antike e deri më tani. Kemi gjetur këtë vlerësim që kishte shpallur ai komision sipas ditarit të R.Agaj ja si ishte emëruar Ramicë dhe Smokthinë si dhe renditja e tyre përkatëse(:41-Ramicë Ramaj)(42-Smokthinë Zhgabaj).Fletët e këtij ditari që janë një libër I mrekullueshëm kujtimesh fëminore të shpien nëpër livadhe nëpër shtigje të njohura. Njerëz burra ,gra  dhe fëmijë të shkojnë përpara syve  kur nisin të godasin Ali Pashan e deri tek internimi për 15 vjet  në Pllaje një fshatë të  Prevezës.Nuk mungojnë në këto radhë edhe vargjet e bukura të muzës popullore,lëngëzimi dhe jetësimi i tyre i  befasishëm si ;”Qaj o lëmi te Përralli/se më s’vjen Imer Agai”.Kujtimet e kohës së lumtur për nga mënyra e të shkruarit i përngjajnë atyre të Eqrem beut,ndoshta nga stili edhe pse janë shkruar në vende të ndryshme dhe nëpër kohë thuajse të tjera. Shkolla tregtare,njohja me Petro Markon,,Instituti Ragjonersië në Bari,shkolla e plotësimit të oficerëve. Kjo fundit mësohet se aty do të shkollohej edhe Mehmet Shehu,që pasi parakaloi përpara mbretit Zog ,shtatë vite më vonë do të drejtonte brigadat e nacionalçlirimtares në Tiranë dhe si e përshkruan R.Agaj do të ishte fuqia dhe qendra e pushtetit komunist pas vitit 48 kur u shkëputën nga Jugosllavia.Kohët e zeza të pushtimi përjetohen në mënyrën shqiptare.7 prilli i vitit 1939 kur  fashistët pushtuan Vlorën është tronditëse .Rrëfimi se me Mehmet Beqrin nga Velca shkuan në qytete  dhe kur ndeshën kafeneve të mbushura plotë me ushtarë si dhe thënie e Mehmetit:Reshat!Po më priten gjunjët dhe s’qëndroj dot në këmbë. Eja të ulemi diku ,se jam shumë i shqetësuar..është një rrëfim interesantë. Ashtu sikurse edhe fjalimi i gjeneral Guzzoni, komandanti i ushtrisë okupuese që tha se 1920 u varros përgjithmonë dhe këtë herë kemi ardhur përgjithnjë.Fletët e këtij ditari janë të shkruara në mënyrën më realiste. Pushtimet juanë njohur deri më sot nga tabloja që ka dhënë regjimi me filma,libra dhe shumë fjalë duke i munguar kësaj pasqyrimi real i ditëve të pushtimit. Detajet vogla si dhe kohët dhe njerëzia që lëvrin në to përbëjnë thelbin e ngjarjeve që shkruan ditari i Reshat Agës. Një informim të saktë Reshat Agaj sjell për shpërthimin e luftës italo-greke ,lindjen e lëvizjes komuniste në Shqipëri lindjen e Ballit Kombëtar arsyet përse humbet kjo forca nacionaliste. Detajet me të hollësishme Agaj i sjell për kohën e luftës kur njerëzia ndahen në parti,një pjesë shkon me nacionalçlirimtares, të tjerët sidomos nacionalistët tek Balli. Nuk i ka shpëtuar një detaj që tregon shumë :e lashte: dhe vëllai im i dhimbsur , Petrefi pa më pyetur mua fare në Drenien tonë priste e përcillte Mehmet Shehun e Hysni Kapon më shokë,atëherë kur ishin fare të pakët dhe i simpatizonte ata siç më tha vetë kur i hoqa vërejtjen  :tanku: ta janë si dervishë more Reshat....Dervishët e kësi soji  kthehen çuditërisht në sojin e përbindëshave kur pushteti rrokulliset në sitin e këtyre të fundit .Arsyetimi i R.Agës për rolin që ,do të merrnin komunistët në  vitet pas 45 mbetet tepër i saktë dhe i shikuar si një analizë e hollësishme politike. Ardhja e  pushtuesve  nazistë në Vlorë , tregohet  me realitetin e kohës. Peripecitë e një jetë janë të shkruar në librin e Perëndisë. Nëpër ato kanale, që janë shkruar gdhendur qysh në kohë të kohës atë rrugë ndjek njeriu deri në fundin e fundshëm. Si ka qenë ikja e pushtuesit dhe me çfarë ngjyre apo note është përshkruar në librat shqiptarë. Me syzet  e fituesit është dhënë vetëm luftimet e brigadave partizane dhe më shpesh të përmendura barrikadat. Në jetëshkrime apo biografi kujtime pas viteve ‘90 shqyrtohen jepen raste të tjera më origjinale pa  bujë e politizime të kohës. Ato mbeten  të dhëna më të sakta  më të goditura për historinë. Disa fletë të këtij ditari R.Aga ja kushton ikjes së nazistëve ,hedhjen në radhët e ushtrisë çlirimtare deri në ditët e çlirimit. Gjykimi, që bënë  çdo lexues në këtë rast mbetet se autori ka dhënë pa zbukurime gjithë çka ka përjetuar në ato vite të trazimit të madh  për njerëzit që e  kanë këtë kohë. Ndryshimi nga disa botime të tjera qëndron në faktin se R.A sjell një  për herë të parë boten ëndërrore.3.Ëndrra është një proces i gjatë alkimie dhe i thellë shpirtëror. Këqyrja. R.Agaj futet në hapësirën e pafundme të ëndrrave,jo për nga rastësia. Duke qenë nga fisi bektashinjë duhet thënë se këta të fundit kanë dijeni për ëndrrat, ka kaluar përtej sinorëve të caktuara,drejt e në zhbirim të ëndrrës. Duke rrugëtuar brenda pareteve të konturuara të ëndrrës,do të thotë përkohësisht larg botës. Ç’farë nxjerrë autori nga mesazhi prurës i ëndrrës?Është fakt se ëndrrat janë procese që zgjojnë shpirtrat  aty lëviz si luzmë shpirti mistik. Ëndrrat tek këta të fundit  janë procese që parashohin shumë gjëra, shpirtërisht  janë të lartësuar. Është një fakt që R.Agaj,është nga soji bektashinjve sepse në Smokthinë kanë qenë myhibët e Baba Aliut të Gjirokastrës. Myhib do të thotë të futesh në gradën e parë atë të  sqarosh shpirtërisht edhe ëndrrat sepse bota dhe mjedisi ku kur futesh në mejdan është vetëm shpirti që kryen lëvizje. Aty parathuhen shumë sekrete që mbeten brenda atij mjedisi shpirtëror. Aty nuk flete goja por zemra e zemrës. Kjo është edhe një shenjë treguese për aftësinë hyjnore. Bektashinjtë kanë  aftësi duke qenë të pastër dhe të lartësuar tu vijnë ëndërrta siç do të dalin por edhe  shpesh të shprehura më simbole. Në këtë kuptim edhe ky pinjoll, që ka ardhur nga Smokthina ku ka pasur myhib  dervishi i Gjirokastër e thotë shkoqur që ata kanë qenë të fisit të  Shero Agaj, çka do të thuhet se  përcjellja është kuptimplote për njerëzit që kanë njohuri nga kjo fushë sepse edhe ligjet, që veprojnë rreth saj nuk janë këta tanët. Kështu që në shumë fletë të ditarit  autori i tij në fillim tregon ëndrrën dhe pastaj thotë se ajo doli,pothuajse se që nga fillesa e ditarit gjenden shumë ëndrra të cilat janë përcjell në gjumin ëndërror dhe më pas kanë diktuar në jetën reale. Thamë që dukuri të tilla janë të mundura ,tek njerëzit pastër. Tek shpirtra të turbulluar asgjë nuk pasqyrohet qartazi veçse turbullim si vet shpirti. Ja disa nga fletët e ditarit ku R.Agaj përmend ëndrrat. Ëndrrat në përgjithësi dhe ëndrrat e mia. Ëndrra ime  e çuditshme në 15 gusht 1939. Ëndrra ime në Theth dhe letra nga Vlora. Ëndrra e baba Rizait, ëndrra e parë e syrit  të plasur. Reshat Stërmasi dhe ëndërrta e tij. Vasil Llazri dhe ëndrrat e tij. Ëndrra ime profetike në  qeli . Ëndrra e dytë e syrit të plasur. Ëndrra paralajmërues e lirimit nga burgu. Një ëndërr e çuditshme në Fraschette,që doli menjëherë. Dalja nga kampi Fraschette dhe ëndrra ime. Ëndrra ime dhe vdekja e Nuci Kotës. Ëndrra e paharruara në Torronto. Shoh babain tim në një ëndërr shumë interesante që ska marrë fund akoma. Ëndrra e çuditshme dhe vrasja e mikut tim Kaloshi. Ëndrra ime paralajmëruese e vdekjes së Dajo Xhelilit. Dy ëndrra me rëndësi..Diku aty nga fundi përfundon edhe ditari me epilogun. Ajo çka dua të shqyrtojë është :Pa ngarkesa. Kam dëgjuar  njerëz shpirtëror,që thonë se kur mërijnë mesazhe, që përmbajnë në duar fate të mëdha,shfaqen  pa ngarkesa të mëdha. Misteri kërkon një deshifrim specifik nga njerëz të kësaj bote. Simbolet nuk paraqiten fare,etj. D.m.th  zbërthimi i këtij mesazhi nga autori është i thjeshtëzuar,sikurse në të vërtetë,ka mëritur nga hapësira . Siguri jep shpirti i tij,i thelluar, kur edhe  paraardhësi i Agajve  të Smokthinës kanë qenë myhib  nga të parët në zonën e Lumit të Vlorës. Ka shumë lexues që habiten si dalin ëndrrat. Të gjithë kanë orë shpirti,por ora e  njerëzve të pastër e ndjen ardhjen e engjëllit,ose e dëgjon këngën e engjëllit. Ora e  këtyre njerëzve është ora  e kuptimit të gjuhës së fjalëve të pathëna,nga engjëjt qiellor. Por çfarë janë engjëjt? Të shume-ëndërruarit.Janë krijesa prej dritë,flasin librat e shenjtë. Ata nuk shfaqen ngase duan të mbeten përjetësisht të padukshëm. Engjëjt janë “vizitorë të ëndrrave tona”.Engjëjt janë lajmëtarët e fateve të pathënë. Por engjëjt janë real,përtej horizonteve tona. Madje thonë se engjëjt kanë edhe krahë.Duhet thënë se pas këtij leximi si njeri që jam marrë me religjionet fetare dua të shqyrtojë mundësin se Reshat Agaj ka qenë një burrë  i urtë. Etimologjia e fjalës filozofi,jepet greqisht me dashuri për urtësinë. Është një art i të jetuarit,një moral që konsiston në të sjellurit në mënyrë të arsyeshme,për të evituar çdo sjellje ta pamatur,për të pritur çdo ngjarje me qetësi. Urtësia ka përshkuar si vijë bektashizmin. Njerëzit e mëdhenj i përshkon urtësia.Gazeta Dielli

----------

